# Breaking news



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

wow!!! 




 sorry i got your hopes up


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> wow!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Man!

<b> A second round draft pick (49th overall) by the Orlando Magic in the 1996 NBA Draft, McCaskill played one season with the Magic appearing in 17 games with one start. McCaskill was waived by the Magic on Aug. 1, 1997</b>

I feel for the 6ers. Larry brown the GM is NOT a good businessman and the 6ers will rue the day they let him stick his hand in the cookie jar.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Incredible news for the Sixers! :laugh:


----------



## edyat (Jun 30, 2003)

you know it's bad they put down 6.4 MINUTES in 11 games instead of points or boards. :uhoh:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

what a pickup 
He did have a career high of 9 points.. and 7 boards.. Im suprised Orlando didnt pick him up to play center..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Not to mention how many teams he’s been traded or waived by.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Breaking news*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I feel for the 6ers. Larry brown the GM is NOT a good businessman and the 6ers will rue the day they let him stick his hand in the cookie jar.


Exactly. Larry Brown is an excellent X's and O's coach but he can't spot talent for ****. The Sixers have had some very talented players over the years but Brown made sure that didn't last. Over the course of several years Brown transformed the Sixers from a young, talented team to an aging, unathletic, talentless team. He was always complaining about the lack of scorers on the team and yet he's the one who traded away Stackhouse and Hughes. He was also so damn indecisive about the direction he wanted the team to go in. Stackhouse and AI were supposed to be the backcourt of the future but they dealt Stack for Ratliff. In 98' the Sixers drafted Keith Van Horn and then dealt him for Tim Thomas. Then, in typical Larry Brown fashion, they dealt Tim Thomas after only a year with the team. The worst part is they dealt he and Scott Williams for Tyrone over the Hill and Jerald freaking Honeycutt. Then you have the drafting of Larry Hughes. A couple of years after giving up on it Brown tried to do that whole backcourt of the future thing again. However, after only a year and a half (typical Larry Brown) he gives up on Hughes and deals him away for Kukoc. BTW Bruce Bowen was also invloved in that deal. Another win now screw the future move by Brown. Then, in 00-01 when the Sixers are on fire Brown decides to screw around again. He deals Kukoc, Ratliff, and Mohammed for Dikembe Mutombo. The Sixers went on to make the Finals but I think that was happening regardless. Yet another win now move by Brown. Of course, it doesn't end there. The next year Brown decides to deal Mutombo for KVH. Oddly, this was a move to improve the team for the future. However, why the hell didn't he keep KVH the first time he was drafted? I know he didn't want to play with Coleman but who cares? This is Larry Brown the GM for you. Just like his coaching career, he has no patience. He can't wait a year or two to let things develop. He needs movement, constant movement, and the Sixers roster of 03' is the result. They once had talented players like Stackhouse, Hughes, Thomas, and Ratliff but they dealt them all away and today you have a aging, talentless team. You can blame Larry Brown for that. Sure, he was a great head coach but his idiotic personnel moves have probably set the Sixers back for a long time. If I were a Sixers fan I'd be thrilled with his departure. I was sick and tired of seeing this drama queen threatening to retire at the end of every season. He talks about AI not being dedicated enough and yet he's the one who has walked away from every job twice and bolts the second a better situation comes along. What a freaking joke!


----------

